# helybenfutás



## Encolpius

Helló, mi magyarul a helybenfutás, vagyis egyfajta tornagykorlat angolul? Kontextusz nincs. Köszi. Enc.


----------



## jazyk

Szia. Running in place-nek hívják.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi, szuper!


----------

